# Project Dogma Think2



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi all, 

Would like to share my new bike that, I fix up all by myself.

Components List
- Dogma think2 65.1 8 (Frame size 470mm)
- Campagnolo BORA TWO ULTRA
- Pro Stealth EVO UD Carbon Handlebar and Stem (Compact Type) with PRO Bar tape
- Shimano Dura Ace 9070 Di2 (internal battery)
- Shimano Dura Ace 11 Speeds (11-28)
- Rotor QXL Chainring and 3D+ Crank set 
- ROTOR BB Ceramic Bearing 
- Selle Italia SLR Tekno Flow Saddle*Carbon
- Speedplay ZERO Titanium Pedals
- Elite Leggero Carbon Bottle Cage
- K-Edage PRO Road Chain Catches

Weighted at : 6.95kg.
BTW, I'm still trying to reduce the weight by another 100g....
any suggestion please let me know....


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Unusual to see Campagnolo wheels and Shimano drivetrain. 
Are they Bora 35s?
PRO carbon bars are pretty heavy for carbon, they are not intended to be super light.


----------



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Unusual to see Campagnolo wheels and Shimano drivetrain.
> Are they Bora 35s?
> PRO carbon bars are pretty heavy for carbon, they are not intended to be super light.


I think most people will go for Campy Wheels & drivetrain or Shimano only.
I felt my mix and match look alright. 

No, wheels is CAMPY BORA ULTRA 2 (50mm profile)

Yes, before wrap the bar tape was around 6.85kg.
I was shocked the bar tape is about 0.1kg
This bar tape got it during sales so is cheap..... 
May be will change to a lighter one...


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

that is a very nice bike. personally I think a big ole dura ace crankset looks ugly on a dogma but I think your dura ace gruppo with rotor crank looks great.


----------



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

Donn12 said:


> that is a very nice bike. personally I think a big ole dura ace crankset looks ugly on a dogma but I think your dura ace gruppo with rotor crank looks great.



Thanks for your C&C. 
Yes, fully agreed. 
Shimano 4 arms crank and color doesn't really go well with dogma.

Below will be a link the same dogma as mine but with Shimano 9000 crank.
Just don't look at all.


Glory Cycles Product Reviews: Shimano Dura Ace 9000 Review


----------

